# Single 2040s and 3/8" Can Shred



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You don't need double TBG or looped 1842s or even looped 2040s to shred a can from 33' with 3/8" steel. I cut this one down to scrap in about 10 hits with single-per-side 2040s and 3/8". Good stuff!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, MJ ... confession time. You were using a super thin can made from tinfoil ... :nono: We all know that what you just did is not really possible ... :neener: I'll bet that if you were using those tough soda cans from around here that you would not have had such an easy time of it ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

All right, all right ... I have to admit that was very nice shooting ... :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, acid dipped can 
The shooting was average, the bands were the star!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

So, do you guys think TheraBand Silver tubes are OK for 3/8 steel?


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

That was really nice shooting. Quick and precise. Like it.


----------

